# Jack cheese



## doublebowgoats

Well, I finally got to make my first batch of cheese yesterday. What fun! I have a couple of questions tho. I used buttermilk to culture the jack cheese and it tastes pretty much like buttermilk. The texture is nice and the flavor is good, not strong or goaty. But is there a better culture to use? 

The other thing I want to know is if getting 1 pound, 7 ounces of cheese from a gallon of milk is a good yield. It didn't seem like much cheese from a whole gallon.


----------



## paulaswrld

Buttermilk is okay, however I would choose MA11 Mesophilic personally. Eating it the day after you make it does not give it a chance to develop its own flavor and proper texture...give it at least 3 days IMO.

That is a fairly normal yield.

Congrats and cheesemaking is almost as addictive as goats...

Paula


----------



## doublebowgoats

thanks Paula! I didn't realize that about letting it develop for a while.


----------



## Sondra

Oh I need to try that.


----------



## buckrun

I assume you are using pasteurized milk? We never eat ours for 30 days since I use raw milk and the story is that anything you don't want to be ingesting will be outta commission by then. It always has a wonderful odor by then- very....Jackie! 
You seem to have a very good yield. Later in the lactation it can drop off.
Fun eh? 
Lee


----------



## paulaswrld

Nope, raw here only...for drinking, cheese, fudge and ice cream.


----------



## doublebowgoats

I used pasteurized this time.
Yesterday my mail lady tried it and thought it was so good she is going to come over so we can make some together. People always act so shocked when goat milk products taste good. LOL


----------



## Sondra

yeh that is cause they have only tasted the crap in the stores.


----------



## doublebowgoats

:lol You got it!


----------



## Sondra

UM I didn't get a sample of this jack cheese to test before you gave it to strangers.


----------



## Sheryl

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## doublebowgoats

Sounds like we all need to get together and have a cheese party!


----------



## Sondra

OH that would be fun I have to make feta this week end for a customer and want to make some more of that stuff I had at the goat show.


----------



## doublebowgoats

That was good stuff!


----------



## Sondra

did you use the recipe from here?


----------



## stacy adams

That was the Farmstead Cheddar that you made for the show, wasn't it? Now that was some yummy cheese! I could have eaten the whole thing!, but I didn't want people staring... :rofl


----------



## doublebowgoats

I used the jack recipe from here. There is also one on New england cheesemaking but it seems more complicated


----------



## Sondra

right Stacy that was what I had at the show and everybody loved it even some of my customers that I gave a sample to. Need to make some more. 
Thanks Michelle will have to try the jack too.


----------

